# Spine Tilt (Secondary axis) at address



## One Planer (Jun 22, 2014)

Below are a couple of pictures of my iron address position taken from my last 2 lessons (Start of this year):






As you can see from those pictures , I have zero, zilch, nada tilt in my upper body in my set up. You could (And so could I, if I was on my PC) draw a line straight down from my chin to the centre of my stance on the floor.

Yes, my left shoulder is higher, but my spine is not tilted away. I'm guessing this is not ideal? 

The reason I ask this is I have recently incorporated some secondary axis tilt into my driving address posture and, not to put too finer point on it, it has transformed my driving.

I now hit the ball much, much higher with a soft draw. My misses are now less severe and I'm, perhaps, a little longer.

So my question:

Is it worth incorporating what I have done with my driver with regards to adding some tilt away with the upper body to my address posture thought the bag, fairways, hybrid, irons, wedges, the lot?

Any opinions, as always,  appreciated :thup:


----------



## DaveM (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Gareth I've always found shoulder tilt is dependent on ball position in the stance more tilt on driver down to none on the wedges. If your level on all the shots just check your square at address and not a tad open. Just something I found with my set up. My shoulders were level, on the mid/long irons. I was convinced, my shoulders were square but on checking were just a tad open. Corrected it and the tilt came back.

But that's just me. Might be a load of rubbish lol.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 22, 2014)

Time to stop thinking so much and just hit the bleeding thing!  It's what happens at impact that matters!

Though your left arm looks stiff and there's something weird about that right hand/wrist! Looks what it probably is - a bit 'constructed' rather than 'flowing'!


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 22, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Below are a couple of pictures of my iron address position taken from my last 2 lessons (Start of this year):

The reason I ask this is I have recently incorporated some secondary axis tilt into my driving address posture
		
Click to expand...

What does that even mean??? I admire your passion and dedication Gareth, but I agree with Foxholer here, stop thinking so much about the mechanics, just hit it! I've seen your swing vids before and for me, there's a lot to admire and it looks great. Why the need to dissect it all so much?

As to your actual question, not a clue. I do not have a degree in Physics. (Do have a 'D' at GCSE mind)


----------



## Doh (Jun 22, 2014)

I always thought that secondary axis tilt was more important with the driver, however you also create it when you bump your hip towards the target which is what I suspect you do anyway so don't worry about it.


----------



## the_coach (Jun 22, 2014)

There should be some spine tilt away from target with all clubs but the degree of that spine tilt differs with the club & the stance. But it's natural because the right hand is on the handle in an obviously lower position than the left. (for RH)

{Problems stems if folks hold their entire right side higher to try to get the shoulders level, many handicap golfers do this but aren't aware of it. (no evidence of that in these pics)}

The secondary spine tilt away from target is greater with the driver, so is a ways more visually noticeable, simply because the stance is wider.

As the stance narrows down with the irons because the right foot is brought closer in to the ball's position, then the secondary spine tilt becomes less as you move down the clubs to the wedges but solely because the stance narrows with the change of the right foots position & so it becomes less visually noticeable.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 23, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Is it worth incorporating what I have done with my driver with regards to adding some tilt away with the upper body to my address posture thought the bag, fairways, hybrid, irons, wedges, the lot?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, just make sure your hands are far enough ahead thru impact or else you'll be hitting a load of fat shots 

Adjusting your tilt at address is a good way of controlling trajectory as well as tinkering with ball position for various high/low shots.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

I thought I'd update this thread as opposed to starting a new one.

Since the thread was posted in June, I've been working on my address posture with regards to secondary tilt at address. 

I have to say, it's been a real light bulb moment for me. Since making the changes I have found it much, much easier to start the downswing in the correct sequence.

I hadn't seen the changes on camera until my lesson last night when my swing was filmed as part of my lesson. My new address posture looks like this:







Same bay as before. Same club as before. Same shoes as before . Much better address posture IMO.

My pro also advised my path has now moved so that I am now attacking the ball from the inside as opposed to throwing the club to the outside :whoo:

There are a couple of issues I have to work on though, early wrist hinge in the back swing being one, but the drills I've been given should take care of that 

I cannot emphasize how much I feel this has helped me.


----------



## Lump (Oct 3, 2014)

Your new setup looks so more dynamic. Glad to see you've widened your stance too. It looked very narrow before.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad its working  for you Mate, but you lost me after the "tilt" in the title.....:whoo:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Glad its working  for you Mate, but you lost me after the "tilt" in the title.....:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Was the 'address' part a little tricky Ian :smirk:


----------



## tsped83 (Oct 3, 2014)

Which is the primary axis? Serious question.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 3, 2014)

spine angle towards the ball/target line.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Which is the primary axis? Serious question.
		
Click to expand...

[video=youtube_share;iQcDsmDAVZM]http://youtu.be/iQcDsmDAVZM[/video]

May need to turn the volume up a little.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 3, 2014)

Gareth......buddy.....pal...


WASH YOUR DAM SHOES!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2014)

What club are you hitting there G ?   what kind of shot shape were you getting and what is it like now?

Get some videos up so we can see the in action! :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			What club are you hitting there G ?
		
Click to expand...

7 iron in that one Gary



garyinderry said:



			what kind of shot shape were you getting and what is it like now?
		
Click to expand...

Previously I was getting either a straight flight or a pull dead left. Mid'ish flight on the straight ones, low and left on the pull. If I got it really wrong a nasty pull hook. 

With the address posted today I'm getting a soft draw with the ball starting fractionally right and moving back. I'm also getting a higher ball flight too. 



garyinderry said:



			Get some videos up so we can see the in action! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will do Gary. 

I've developed an early hinge in my takeaway that I'm in the process of correcting, once that's fixed I'll post it up.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Gareth......buddy.....pal...


WASH YOUR DAM SHOES!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 3, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I've developed an early hinge in my takeaway that I'm in the process of correcting, once that's fixed I'll post it up.
		
Click to expand...

Ive moved away from hitting draws with my irons these days. Practically un-grooved my old swing. Wee fade just seems more controllable.   I also have the ball much much further forward in my stance. 

Fade irons, still hooky with hybrids and driver


----------



## One Planer (Oct 3, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			Ive moved away from hitting draws with my irons these days. Practically un-grooved my old swing. Wee fade just seems more controllable.   I also have the ball much much further forward in my stance. 

Fade irons, still hooky with hybrids and driver 

Click to expand...

I can still hit a fade. I just adjust my set up slightly. 

I wouldnt call it controlled but I defrnately moved left to right


----------



## Hallsy (Oct 6, 2014)

I tried this on the weekend. At first it felt weird but after a while i got used to the feeling and wow i struck the ball the best i have ever done. Cant wait until tomorrow evening to see if it was a flash in the pan but i felt so confident of a good strike with every ball.


----------

